# Let There Be Light



## OD_1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Finally got my tank running, its still in the infancy stage. Not quite a tropical paradise yet, but its my first planted aquarium and im quite proud... Will post a pic as soon as I can...

Anyhow, I was wondering how much light I still need to add to the tank...

I've got two different lights running together at the moment, A 30W 36" RESUN light with a 30W 36" AQUA-GLO that claims to be 18000K... My tank is a 55Gal (US) and its 1.2 meters long...

I'm sure I need more light, but how much exactly would you suggest, I was thinking of buying another 30W 30" AQUA-GLO, it looks more natural in the tank, were as the RESUN seems like more of a night light.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

It depends a bit on the type of plants you have/want and whether you're running CO2 into the tank.

Personally I'd double the current lighting to 120w which will give you just over 2wpg. But if you do so I'd recommend CO2...


----------



## OD_1 (Feb 12, 2007)

I've got about 4 different types of plant but they're all really hardy, the only names i know are amazon sword, java fern...

If I cant double the lighting but maybe just add another 30W, without adding CO2 injection... What would happen... Or rather, whats the worst case senario... I've got 3 sword fish in the tank and 3 guppies along with a sailfin pleco.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> .were as the RESUN seems like more of a night light...


 Check the 'Kelvin temperature' rating of that bulb. It should be in the 5500K - 10000K range. You want it to be useful to the plants.



> If I cant double the lighting but maybe just add another 30W, without adding CO2 injection... What would happen... Or rather, whats the worst case senario... I've got 3 sword fish in the tank and 3 guppies along with a sailfin pleco


The worst case scenario is your plants would die, which I don't think would happen jif they're all low light plants. With 90W over a 55gal, you could go 'el natural' low maint style tank, or a modified version of hi tech where you only dose a small amount of ferts once at water changes. You could also use Excel, or use a diy CO2 system.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I have 140watts over my 55 gallon in a DIY hood. 

How come ferts and CO2 is suggested once light leveles reach this point??? And I have my tank being set up El Natural.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

> I have 140watts over my 55 gallon in a DIY hood.
> 
> How come ferts and CO2 is suggested once light leveles reach this point???


 Because light is driving for for plant growth. You are providing all this light energy into your tank. If your plants can't utilize it, the algae will, and POOF - algae farm.

Think of a high tech racing engine. To get the best performance out of it you need high quality fuel. Without it, the engine will sputter, and misfire. With high light, and no ferts or carbon (CO2), your plants will sputter, but the algae isn't limited by low nutrients and will take off.

HTH.


----------



## OD_1 (Feb 12, 2007)

> With 90W over a 55gal, you could go 'el natural' low maint style tank, or a modified version of hi tech where you only dose a small amount of ferts once at water changes.


What exactly do you mean by El Natural?

And by ferts do you mean somthing like PlantaMin from tetra...


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

El Natural is using a soil under layer capped by an inert (usually) top cover. This will require very little maintence. It's an easier way then worrying about dosing, CO2 and other stuff with a "High Tech" tank has.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

OD_1 said:


> What exactly do you mean by El Natural?
> 
> And by ferts do you mean somthing like PlantaMin from tetra...


We have a forum here dedicated to the El Natural method, you'll find more info on it here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/el-natural/

Tetra's PlantaMin is made up of Fe and trace elements. It does not contain macros which plants also need...


----------



## OD_1 (Feb 12, 2007)

So if i'm using Tetra PlantaMin, then what can I use to supplement the macro nutrients.....?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Here's a link for you to read up on nutrients. You can dose macros either via dry chemicals or by the Seachem line of chemicals. There may be other brands out there I am not familiar with.


----------



## OD_1 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Dude!


----------

